# Wainwright walks and parking?



## BigWhiteBox (Jan 8, 2007)

Having watched some of the recent "Wainwright Walks" on TV and in the hope that some good weather will be here soon. We would like to retrace some of his steps, - possibly even some of our own from years ago! 
We used to stay in the Lake District before having a MH and found parking at some of the starting points to be quite awkward even in a car. 

Can anyone reccomend a suitable site where we can stay and still easily access some of the tops. We really don't mind which ones as it is all beautiful. 

leaving a MH in a layby for a whole day whilst away walking does concern me - what would be left when we return? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

BigWhiteBox said:


> Having watched some of the recent "Wainwright Walks" on TV and in the hope that some good weather will be here soon. We would like to retrace some of his steps, - possibly even some of our own from years ago!
> We used to stay in the Lake District before having a MH and found parking at some of the starting points to be quite awkward even in a car.
> 
> Can anyone reccomend a suitable site where we can stay and still easily access some of the tops. We really don't mind which ones as it is all beautiful.
> ...


Bigwhitebox, I seem to recall we stopped at a CC site I think near Derwentwater, where we did a lovely walk, not sure if it was a Wainwright one, from the site. It was a CC no facilities site in those days, and you accessed it over a very small narrow bridge, which we just made it - it wasn't bent thankfully...

Can't recall the name, but if you are a member you should find it OK, I think it began with a C

Carol


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Campsites for Wainwrights*

Suggest Manesty ( just north of Grange in Borrowdale) near Keswick, (Caravan Club) or the Caravan & Camping site at Keswick (though not in wet weather), for the walks round Keswick.

Go prepared - as member of the local rescue team, I'd hate to tell you how many rescues have resulted from Julia Bradbury's TV programmes..

Smick


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

That was the one I was thinking of, it was near Grange.... 

Carol


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

This is something I have wondered about and so have not yet been back to the lakes since I got my van. 

I just do not fancy leaving it in a iscolated car park where it is obvious I will be away for a considerable time.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Caravan parks for walking the Wainwrights, 
Castlerigg 5 Wainwrights from the site
Low Manesty 6 Wainwrights from the site
Dockray Meadow 3 Wainwrights from the site, doing these 3 this weekend
Troutbeck 3 Wainwrights from the site
Park coppice 2 Wainwrights from the site

When you have done these come back and I will tell you some more

see you on the fells
Best regards
Broom


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> Caravan parks for walking the Wainwrights,
> Castlerigg 5 Wainwrights from the site
> Low Manesty 6 Wainwrights from the site
> Dockray Meadow 3 Wainwrights from the site, doing these 3 this weekend
> ...


 We are stopping at Castlerigg over the May bank holiday and would love some more info on the walks. Mind I am doing the Keswick half marathon on Sunday so I might not be up for more than a steady stroll.

Richard...


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Richard

A bit busy at work at the moment will get back to you early next week with steady walks from Castlerigg site

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## BigWhiteBox (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions.

We will try a few sites as we are in CC and CCC. 
Manesty is first on the list.

We do always "go prepared" but you never know what to expect. 
Last week end we were at Warfdale for the first walk of the season. It shouldn't take too long to recover from that then we can head north into Cumbria.

Dave


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dave

Have you seen my posts on walking in Wharfedale and Swaledale in the UK touring section

From Low Manesty try Catbells for a start across Maiden Moor to High Spy down into Borrowdale up Castle Crag, 4 Wainwrights knocked off in a day

Best regards
Broom


----------



## BigWhiteBox (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Broom, 

How did you get on with the walks from Dockray last week end? 

We tried to book in at Low Manesty for this week end but it was full - or at least the CC Web site said it was. 

We have just booked in at Dockray so hopefully we can get out into the fells - still a few pitches left at the site. 

Hope the weather stays good! If not then we will have a few books to read. Must check that we have plenty of gas and put some extra blankets in. 

Dave


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> We are stopping at Castlerigg over the May bank holiday and would love some more info on the walks. Mind I am doing the Keswick half marathon on Sunday so I might not be up for more than a steady stroll.
> Richard...


.

Well Castlerigg is a lovely site, we had our 1st weekend away in the van there a few weeks back - great views over Derwentwater - if the weather's OK!

If it's a gentle stroll your after, wander up the road from the campsite, & go across the fields to the stone circle - not much to look at but old so it must be worth it  !. Then follow the road & footpath down to the disused railway & walk along there back into Keswick - then have a pint!!

For a bit more of an energetic one, as Broom says Catbells is a good one especially in nice weather, you can either walk all the way, or get a ferry from one end.

Keswick 1/2 eh? Should be a good run, it's the Edinburgh mara for me at the end of May so Mayday bank is when I'll be putting in my final long runs, it's looming!!

_Edit: - Ooops just realised I've done a bit of a thread hijack - sorry  _


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dave

Just picked up your post have you been to Dockray Meadow, we had to do a divert to the tops due to forestry works, went down the road for nearly 2 miles and came in from the rear of the wood.

Last weekend went to Patterdale Hall a good site for walking but no views

Sorry for the late post must have had another senior moment.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## BigWhiteBox (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Broom, 

Yes we did stay at Dockray Meadow. We managed to get some good photos of red squirrels and saw a couple of very recently born lambs up on the hills. They were quite low hills I have to say as the cloud was very low and we saw no point in walking in a mist. 

The forestry work was supposed to be from 10 pm. to 10 am. or at least that is what some of the signs said so we went through the red tape up past the fishing lake "Mocha"? or something like that! it was beautifully quiet but once again due to rain and low cloud we had to cut our walk short. 

On another day we did manage to walk round to Loweswater but once again it was cold and very wet. 

We have a small dehumidifier in the M/H, it did a wonderful job at drying out the wet clothing - Ideal for the English weather. The CC site does have a drying room which could be used and the static site opposite has a useful but basic shop. (The CC only sold UHT milk - Yuck! ) 

On the way back south along the A595 we met and waved to about 15 Pilote M/hs at various times. very few other makes, was there a rally on somewhere? 

We will return to the Lakes sometime soon. We know the weather can be and often is better. 

Some entertainment was provided on the site by a "young" couple flying a battery powered radio controlled plane, unfortunately we had to leave before they got it down from the tree. I am surprised that the CC allow such things. 

Dave


----------

